# My goat just had a baby Help!



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

My Goat just had one baby! The male started to buck it and was being rude to it ALSO he chased the mother away from the kid. It does not seem she is feeding him though she has milk! She is not tame, but I caught her and held her allowing the baby to nurse! He drank till she was empty! I put the mail in another pen, but he wants back in this one so bad! I am not sure what to do! Oh, also I got about 3 OZ of milk from the mother before the baby nursed so I do have a little if she refuses to feed him! Any suggestions?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you saying the buck is running with her?
Put new mama & bay in a secure stall for a few days.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Definately keep the buck away. Some will kill kids and they can injure the doe trying to rebreed her. The pregnancy hormones make them think that the doe is in heat. If you want the doe to raise the kid, then you'll have to catch her and make her feed the him every 4 hours until she will let him eat on her own. If she completely refuses to take him, it may be easier to bottle feed.

Girl or boy? And where are our pictures?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If doe is on the wild side just pick that baby up & walk slowly toward where you want the new family.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..a buck should not be in with a new mom and baby he can kill the little guy.... Congrats on your new baby : )


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows the baby doing? is she/he eating now?


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, The goat is sleeping with the mother! I hope she feeds, but because it is the night, I will check first thing in the morning! The dad is separated! Oh, is there a way to tell if the baby is being feed?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew, glad they are seperated!
Baby's belly should be full firm & somewhat round. If he is all sunken in he hasnt been eating.


----------



## goatsalive (Apr 24, 2012)

The mother is allowing her (I checked the baby is a girl) to suckle! It is good They are doing much better! Thanks for the advice! I got a halter for the female so I am hoping to tame her till I can have her let me pet her as much as I want! Is this possible? How do I get the baby to be tame? I want it to be so tame it follows me around like a puppy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You need to pen the doe with the baby in a small secure area, spending as much time with them as you can and handling the baby as often as you can will help her bond to you and just having you there will help gentle the mom too.


----------



## lovemydoats (Mar 25, 2013)

In my time with the goats i've found that with time and some treats like a little grain you can tame any one down. All my girls come when I call most are total attention hogs. Good luck with your little one. We also just had our first babies and I was a worried mess the whole time


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

goatsalive said:


> The mother is allowing her (I checked the baby is a girl) to suckle! It is good They are doing much better! Thanks for the advice! I got a halter for the female so I am hoping to tame her till I can have her let me pet her as much as I want! Is this possible? How do I get the baby to be tame? I want it to be so tame it follows me around like a puppy!


spend as much tiem as you can with the baby the mom might never be tame we had a doe that was pregnant when we bought her she was as wild as a deer and wanted nothing to do with us unless we had grain. She gave brith to my bambi and i made bambi my goat and spent all the time in the world with him the more time you spend with them the more they consider you one of their herd members


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

not saying that she cant be tamed shes not miley cyrus LOL! but just give it time spend time with the baby and maybe she'll change her mind about you give her grain at least once or twice a day a half a folgers cup or something not too much idk what breed she is but we do that with out does and they dont mind us being around their babies but then again all our does are bottle fed O.O


----------

